# Growers Choice Seeds



## don403 (Mar 6, 2019)

Growers Choice Seeds
https://www.growerschoiceseeds.com/

*Any suggestions on any of these seeds*

This is the seed bank I use in the US.
The delivery to me in 5 to 7 days.
The prices of seeds are more higher then other company's.
The have *GERMINATION GUARANTEE *by there rules.





​


----------



## umbra (Mar 6, 2019)

Glad you like them. I wouldn't grow them out if they were free


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 6, 2019)

plz elaborate umbra. are they genetic thieves, shitty genes or...? hey don how many times have you bought from them and how many strains have you grown out from them?


----------



## umbra (Mar 6, 2019)

I guess I am jaded. There simply is not 1 strain on their list that I would have any interest in growing or recommending to anyone to grow. They have a low price and if you don't know any better, you might think its a good deal. That's why they target grower sites, hoping to find inexperienced growers. Barely mids, certainly not dank. Many people come here to learn to grow, and genetics are one of many variables. Eliminating as many variables as possible helps beginner in their first foot steps toward dank.


----------



## Locked (Mar 7, 2019)

Cheap beans are usually just that. You might find a keeper but most likely not. You usually have to know someone or plunk down a bit of cash to get anything even close to those Fire genetics. Once you do you have to hold on to those cuts either through clones or crossing, selfing etc.


----------



## don403 (Mar 7, 2019)

docfishwrinkle said:


> plz elaborate umbra. are they genetic thieves, shitty genes or...? hey don how many times have you bought from them and how many strains have you grown out from them?


I only bought 1 time, 2 three packs, Gorilla Glue is a auto flower and I have 1 of them growing  and a Feminized White Widow.


----------



## don403 (Mar 7, 2019)

umbra said:


> I guess I am jaded. There simply is not 1 strain on their list that I would have any interest in growing or recommending to anyone to grow. They have a low price and if you don't know any better, you might think its a good deal. That's why they target grower sites, hoping to find inexperienced growers. Barely mids, certainly not dank. Many people come here to learn to grow, and genetics are one of many variables. Eliminating as many variables as possible helps beginner in their first foot steps toward dank.



It sounds like you been growing for a long time, I started 3 or 4 month ago and only have 1 grow under my belt. That grow was just a seeds out of some low quality seeds.  Yes I came here to learn how to grow inside and this sit has helped out a lot. The genetics of growing get better each day that's why I bought these seeds, they might not be the best out there but I think it's in the right direction for a new grower.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 7, 2019)

Grow’m and smoke’m, I’m sure they’re gonna getcha high...As you gain grow experience, you’ll find what you like the best as far as genetics go...


----------



## don403 (Mar 7, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> Grow’m and smoke’m, I’m sure they’re gonna getcha high...As you gain grow experience, you’ll find what you like the best as far as genetics go...



The odd thing about it is I don't smoke it, my wife does so I do this fro her.


----------



## Jeff (Mar 28, 2019)

I just came across this and don't like what im reading. Last year i bought some beans from seedman and they were great. But this year there was some trouble with payment with credit card. So i was running out of time so i went with growers choice seeds now im hoping i dint waste my money .Just thought i through that out there


----------



## drcree (Mar 29, 2019)

umbra said:


> I guess I am jaded. There simply is not 1 strain on their list that I would have any interest in growing or recommending to anyone to grow. They have a low price and if you don't know any better, you might think its a good deal. That's why they target grower sites, hoping to find inexperienced growers. Barely mids, certainly not dank. Many people come here to learn to grow, and genetics are one of many variables. Eliminating as many variables as possible helps beginner in their first foot steps toward dank.



umbra, then please help us all out.  you poo poo all the places that sell seeds so why not reveal what you consider to be a good place to obtain the same, eh?


----------



## umbra (Mar 29, 2019)

Attitude seeds(cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/)
greatlakesgenetics
seedsherenow
neptuneseedbank
oregoneliteseeds
greenpointseeds


----------



## drcree (Mar 30, 2019)

umbra said:


> Attitude seeds(cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/)
> greatlakesgenetics
> seedsherenow
> neptuneseedbank
> ...


thank you brother.  you're a good man.


----------



## Bellybob (Jul 7, 2019)

Does anyone have good luck with l lo be growing marawona for seeds


----------



## Bellybob (Jul 7, 2019)

Oops  has anyone have good look buy seeds from .l love growing marawona


----------



## krustypup (Jul 8, 2019)

I am novice grower with 4 crops harvested.  I purchased seeds from both Growers Choice and I Love Growing Marijuana.
Here is a summary of my experience with purchasing from these vendors for delivery to an address in the US.

ILGM: Purchased their feminized Big Bud strain for my 2nd grow but first time from seed.  I had 3 of 5 seeds germinate. What I did not like was the roundabout way ILGM bills the credit card (a strange vendor name from China) and shipment took 6 weeks.

Growers Choice: Purchased 3 feminized strains - Green Crack, Platinum Kush, and Purple Kush.  They have a 90% germination guarantee. 4 out of 5 seeds germinated except the Purple Kush which had 100% germination. No funny business with CC billing and seeds arrived in about 1 week. 

I won't go into quantity of quality of the strains because that is dependent on growing conditions and grower skill.

I will be ordering more seeds from Growers Choice and will also use ILGM again because they have some interesting strains.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 8, 2019)

I have had good luck with Attitude and Seedman and Greenpoint.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 8, 2019)

I have used Attitude, Firestax and Artizen Seeds. Attitude took the longest but had the largest selection. I have been lucky I guess as I have not had any shipments intercepted. I have used the stealth shipping option when it is offered.


----------



## drcree (Jul 11, 2019)

i like ilgm.  the beans are healthy, shipping is free and they back up what they sell.  good way to do business


----------



## KottonMouthKing (Aug 12, 2019)

None of them are USA bases. Growers Choice and ILGM are not inside the USA.


----------



## Buckwheat (Jan 7, 2020)

I thought since my order was mailed to California, that Growers Choice would be located in the U.S !! I had 3 out of 3 Girl Scout Cookies germinate!
I had 1 out of 2 Critical Purple germ. And I had 1 out of 2 AC/DC germ !
The Critical Purple Auto is showing a few stigmas after 3 weeks and is 5 inches “short “
Will report after harvest!


----------



## Buckwheat (Jan 21, 2020)

I have been checking out the seed banks suggested by Umbra ! I like Greatlakes Genetics ! Anyone experience Star Pupil ?
In regards to Growers Choice bank , I have White Widow and O.GKush growing now ! They all look healthy , We will see how well they do flowering !


----------

